
Privacy focused Zoom alternative Beacon enters open beta - zpeti
https://proprivacy.com/privacy-service/privacy-news/beacon-video-conferencing-software-enters-open-beta
======
Amicius
How can a service be bother end-to-end encrypted and have what is effectively
a wire-tap that allows for services like real-time transcription? Even if we
assume the transcription service is part of an e2e call the operation of the
transcriber would still need to generate logs or allow for improvement over
time. I don't see how privacy and real-time transcripts are both possible at
the same time.

